# NEED INFO on ICD-10



## AB87 (Feb 28, 2010)

When will these ICD-10 books become available?? Im a CPC-A and looking for employment still and just want to know when will they go on sale.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 1, 2010)

There are "drafts" available currently for ICD-10-CM, but not yet for ICD-10-PCS.  You can purchase them from most of the major coding resource suppliers.


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

*ICD-10 books*

Most books will not be available until 2012 when the code set is frozen.  Publishers don't want the expense of updating.   Hope this helps


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 4, 2011)

You can find a free downloadable online version of the most recent edition, as well as free training modules on the WHO's website...The links are on this page:

http://www.who.int/classifications/icd/implementation/en/index.html


----------



## bstephen (Jan 5, 2011)

*clarification*

Let me clarify, because I reread your question.  ICD-10 code books are available in draft.  Got mine from Ingenix.  Instructional books, teaching books are in short supply until the code set is frozen.


----------

